# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  .:مهم:.ترتیب پاسخ گویی به سوالات دفترچه اختصاصی ((رتبه های برتر کمک کنن))

## Last.Behi

سلام 

میدونم خیلی از مشاورا میگن که نباید ترتیب دفترچه رو تو کنکور وازمون ازمایشی عوض کرد ،اما حقیقتش تو تجربی با سخت شدن سوالای شیمی واقعا نمیشه ترتیب دفترچه حفظ شه ...
حالا لطفا نظر بدین بهترین ترتیب پاسخ گویی به سوالات اختصاصی چطوری میتونه باشه؟؟؟

----------


## M a s o u d

نظر من

زیست
شیمی
فیزیک
ریاضی

(فیزیک تستاش راحت تر از ریاضیه و توی زمان خیلی کمتری میشه به درصد مطلوب رسید اما اگه ریاضی رو زودتر بزنین ممکنه خیلی وقتتون رو بگیره و حتی ممکنه به یکی از درسا نرسین!)
من از این ترتیب استفاده کردم و کاملا جواب گرفتم.

----------


## Mr Sky

من از دو نفر از رتبه های  برتر که مصاحبشون تو انجمن بود پرسیدم  این موضوع رو ..،گفتن تو ازمون های ازمایشی روش های مختلفی رو امتحان کردیم ولی به این نتیجه رسیدیم که بهتره طبق دفترچه پیش رفت......تازه یکیشون هم گفت 40دقیقه وقت تو اختصاصیا اضافه اوردم"اسمشون یادم نیست"........تنها روش برای اینکه تو کنکور وقت کم نیارین اینه که روی درس ها تسلط رویایی داشته باشین.با به هم زدن ترتیب دفترچه اتفاق خاصی نمیوفته
.
فک کنم محمد جواد طبی بودن...رتبشون هم 31منطقه3

----------


## shahab74

سلام به نظرم ببینید تو کدوم درس قوی تر هستید از همون شروع کنید مثلا خود من تو کنکور از زیست و بعد از شیمی شروع کردم و باقی مونده وقتم گذاشتم رو ریاضی و فیزیک

----------


## saeedkh76

آغا قبل از جلسه مشخص کنید مثلا برا هر درس چقد می خواید وقت بذارید
تو اختصاصیا من این کار کردم
ریاضی 30
زیست 45
فیزیک 30
شیمی 30
طبق ساعتتون یرن جلو و اینا رو به ترتیب جواب بدین
بعد آخر کار 40 دقه اضاف میاد که بذارین رو سوالایی که جواب ندادین
میتونین بذارینش رو درسی که ماهرترین یا میدونید که میتونین سوالات بیشتری رو توش جواب بدین
من گذاشتم رو زیست و شیمی و نتیجه هم گرفتم

----------


## farshad7

همین جوری از خودشون درسا رو پشت سر هم نذاشتند که  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## coldmusic

بالاخره هر کسی با یه استراتژی راحت تره و با آزمون‌های ازمایشی باید متوجه بشه چه سبک و ترتیبی براش بهتر جواب میده چون این یه مورد شخصی و روانی هست

----------


## amin firoozniya

همان طور كه دوستمون گفت با توجه به كنكور 94 و شرايطي كه ممكن است در 95 تكرار شود من 2 روش توصيه مي كنم 
1-روش نقصاني معروف كه شما واسه چهار درس اختصاصي هر كدوم 30 دقيقه وقت بذاريد در پايان 55 دقيقه وقت اضافه داريد مي تونيد 
20 دقيقه واسه زيست 15 دقيقه واسه شيمي 10 دقيقه واسه رياضي و 10 دقيقه واسه فيزيك بذاريد. كه اين پيشنهادي است و بدون وقت واسه زمينه.(براي علاقه مندان پزشكي)
2-با توجه به تجربه شيمي 93 مي تونيد از ترتيب شيمي زيست رياضي فيزيك استفاده كنيد كه من در كنكور 94 از اين ترتيب استفاده كردم . در ضمن برخلاف نظر بعضي مشاوران به هيچ وجه واسه بچه هاي تجربي قرار دادن شيمي به عنوان درس آخر توصيه نمي كنم . شيمي رو يا بعد زيست بذاريد يا اول . موفق باشيد واسه منم دعا كنيد

----------


## Last.Behi

> همین جوری از خودشون درسا رو پشت سر هم نذاشتند که


درسته ولی اون مطابق کنکور سالای 60-70 بود نه الان

----------


## Last.Behi

> اولا 
> خودت باید ترتیب جواب دادنتو پیدا کنی نه هیچکی دیگه 
> دوما 
> اینکه سوالات شیمی سخت شده دلیل نمیشه ترتیب دفترچه رو بهم بزنی 
> تیز باش مدیریت زمانتو بهتر کن تا بتونی وقت بیشتری به شیمی بدی . 
> سوم 
> من پیشنهاد میدم ترتیبو عوض نکن مگراینکه واقعا احساس میکنی باید عوض شه


دقیقا احساس میکنم ، چون من هنوز نتونستم به جایی برسم که وقت اضافه بیارم

----------


## Last.Behi

> همان طور كه دوستمون گفت با توجه به كنكور 94 و شرايطي كه ممكن است در 95 تكرار شود من 2 روش توصيه مي كنم 
> 1-روش نقصاني معروف كه شما واسه چهار درس اختصاصي هر كدوم 30 دقيقه وقت بذاريد در پايان 55 دقيقه وقت اضافه داريد مي تونيد 
> 20 دقيقه واسه زيست 15 دقيقه واسه شيمي 10 دقيقه واسه رياضي و 10 دقيقه واسه فيزيك بذاريد. كه اين پيشنهادي است و بدون وقت واسه زمينه.(براي علاقه مندان پزشكي)
> 2-با توجه به تجربه شيمي 93 مي تونيد از ترتيب شيمي زيست رياضي فيزيك استفاده كنيد كه من در كنكور 94 از اين ترتيب استفاده كردم . در ضمن برخلاف نظر بعضي مشاوران به هيچ وجه واسه بچه هاي تجربي قرار دادن شيمي به عنوان درس آخر توصيه نمي كنم . شيمي رو يا بعد زيست بذاريد يا اول . موفق باشيد واسه منم دعا كنيد


شیمی اول باشه ریسکش زیاد نیست؟؟؟؟

----------


## Mr Sky

> درسته ولی اون مطابق کنکور سالای 60-70 بود نه الان


خوب اگه بدونن نیاز به تغیر داره عوضش میکنن....کور که نیستن!!!!!!!!

----------


## amin firoozniya

اگه مديريت زماني داشته باشين و غرق سوالات استوكيومتري و محلول و اسيد وباز نشين به هيچ وجه !!حالا شما مي تونيد زيست رو اول بزنين. ولي اول زيست زدن واسه بچه هاي درسخون استرس زاست . چون طرف رفته زيست رو عالي خونده مياد واسه زيست 80 بعد كه سوالات رو مي بينه و حل مي كنه درجا مثل  كنكور94 سكته مي كنه . به همين خاطر من توصيه مي كنم زيست رو بعد شيمي بزنين

----------


## farshad7

> درسته ولی اون مطابق کنکور سالای 60-70 بود نه الان


من که به ترتیبش عادت کردم

تو ازمون ها هم هیچ وقت وقت عمومی رو به اختصاصی ندید

----------


## Last.Behi

من خودم اخرای ازمون واقعا هنگ میکنم، بعضی وقتا شده برگردم یه جواب درسته پاک کنم!!!!!!
چون احساس کردم غلطه!!!

----------


## bita75

سلام
راجب عمومی ها: من روی ادبیات وسواس داشتم و نمیتونستم توی وقت قانونی جواب بدم. این باعث میشد برای زبان که تسلط خوبی داشتم وقت کافی نداشته باشم.
پس با این ترتیب پیش رفتم: عربی دینی زبان ادبیات. با این روش ادبیات میافتاد آخر و با خیال راحت جواب میدادم
البته بارها از تکنیک زمان نقصانی استفاده کردم.هم سر آزمون قلمچی هم توی خونه
راجب اختصاصی ها : به نظرم اصلا شیمی رو نذارین آخر. شیمی جدیدا خیلی جون دار مطرح میشه.توی تجربی ضریب 9 داره و حتی یه دونه تست سرنوشت سازه.
من به این ترتیب پیش رفتم: زیست فیزیک شیمی زمین ریاضی. جواب هم گرفتم.
نکته آخر اینکه سر آزمون ها هرگز هرگز هرگز نباید وقت کم بیارین.چون براتون عادت وبهانه میشه

----------


## Last.Behi

> نکته آخر اینکه سر آزمون ها هرگز هرگز هرگز نباید وقت کم بیارین.چون براتون عادت وبهانه میشه


کاملا موافقم، اما قلم چی رو واقعا نمیتونم با زمان نقصانی برم.

----------


## bita75

> کاملا موافقم، اما قلم چی رو واقعا نمیتونم با زمان نقصانی برم.


چرا ؟!

----------


## amin firoozniya

زمان نقصاني واسه آزموناي جامع است نه آزمونايي كه در طول سال برگزار ميشه. البته توي خونه مي تونيد تمرين كنيد تا واسه آزموناي كانون آماده باشيد

----------


## Last.Behi

> چرا ؟!


اخه انگار سخت تر از کنکوره ، مخصوصا وقتی مبحثی باشه ، بعدش انگار زیادی وسواسیم نمیتونم از یه تست دل بکنم !!!!

----------


## bita75

> اخه انگار سخت تر از کنکوره ، مخصوصا وقتی مبحثی باشه ، بعدش انگار زیادی وسواسیم نمیتونم از یه تست دل بکنم !!!!


از کنکور که سخت تر نیست. فقط سبک خاص خودشو داره. توی وقت قانونی جواب میدین؟ ترازتون چنده؟

----------


## khaan

در دروس تخصصی حتما باید ترتیب حفظ بشه. ترتیب سوالات با توجه به مسایل روانشناختی هست و اگه کسی ترتیب رو رعایت نکنه ضرر میکنه.

----------


## Last.Behi

> در دروس تخصصی حتما باید ترتیب حفظ بشه. ترتیب سوالات با توجه به مسایل روانشناختی هست و اگه کسی ترتیب رو رعایت نکنه ضرر میکنه.


نه ، منم فک میکردم طبق یه قانون خاصه اما توی یه مصاحبه دکتر افشار شنیدم که هیچ قانون علمی نداره.

----------


## Last.Behi

> از کنکور که سخت تر نیست. فقط سبک خاص خودشو داره. توی وقت قانونی جواب میدین؟ ترازتون چنده؟


اره دیگه تو وقتش ، امسال هنوز ثبت نام نکردم (فارغ التحصیلم)
تراز پارسالم حول و هوش 6400-6500بود اما همیشه وقت کم میاوردم ، از وسطای سال شیمی رو درس سوم و فیزیک رو اخر زدم اما اخرای ازمون بچه ها میرفتن میومدن حواسم پرت میشد باز دوباره شیمی رو گذاشتم اخر ، اما سر کنکور دیگه واقعا برای شیمی وقت کم اوردم.

----------


## par.rah

> نظر من
> 
> زیست
> شیمی
> فیزیک
> ریاضی
> 
> (فیزیک تستاش راحت تر از ریاضیه و توی زمان خیلی کمتری میشه به درصد مطلوب رسید اما اگه ریاضی رو زودتر بزنین ممکنه خیلی وقتتون رو بگیره و حتی ممکنه به یکی از درسا نرسین!)
> من از این ترتیب استفاده کردم و کاملا جواب گرفتم.



الان بابلی؟؟؟

من موافقم با این ترتیب اما باید حواستون باشه مثلا چون امسال فیزیک هم سخت شده بود خیلی ها اصن به ریاضی نرسیدن، اصل اول، مدیریت آزمون...

----------


## khaan

> نه ، منم فک میکردم طبق یه قانون خاصه اما توی یه مصاحبه دکتر افشار شنیدم که هیچ قانون علمی نداره.


دوست عزیز رئیس سازمان سنجش سال 88 گفت روانشناس ها این تریب ر تعین کردن. بارها و بارها پیک سنجش در خرداد و اردیبهشت ماه از روانشناس ها مطلب میزاره که به ترتیب پاسخ بدین.
اونوقت شما حرف کسی رو باور میکنین که هیچ سند و مدرکی از تحصیلاتش در هیچ جایی ارائه نکرده و فقط کارگاه برگزار میکنه و پول به جیب میزنه ؟؟

----------


## Last.Behi

> الان بابلی؟؟؟
> 
> من موافقم با این ترتیب اما باید حواستون باشه مثلا چون امسال فیزیک هم سخت شده بود خیلی ها اصن به ریاضی نرسیدن، اصل اول، مدیریت آزمون...


خودم این روش رو تو ذهنم داشتم اما از یه طرف میگم 2 تا درس کاملا محاسباتی پشت هم اعصاب ادم رو خرد نمیکنه؟؟؟
البته از نظر ضریب دروس این روش منطقی هست.

----------


## INFERNAL

من که میگم طبق همون ترتیب سوالا باید جواب بدیم :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Last.Behi

> دوست عزیز رئیس سازمان سنجش سال 88 گفت روانشناس ها این تریب ر تعین کردن. بارها و بارها پیک سنجش در خرداد و اردیبهشت ماه از روانشناس ها مطلب میزاره که به ترتیب پاسخ بدین.
> اونوقت شما حرف کسی رو باور میکنین که هیچ سند و مدرکی از تحصیلاتش در هیچ جایی ارائه نکرده و فقط کارگاه برگزار میکنه و پول به جیب میزنه ؟؟


والا من کارگاهشم نرفتم ، تو همین انجمن دیدم!!!! :Yahoo (20):

----------


## par.rah

> خودم این روش رو تو ذهنم داشتم اما از یه طرف میگم 2 تا درس کاملا محاسباتی پشت هم اعصاب ادم رو خرد نمیکنه؟؟؟
> البته از نظر ضریب دروس این روش منطقی هست.


اینم حرفیه دیگه!

ببین هر جوری عادت کنی میتونی و نگران اینکه مثلا میخوای 60 تا سوال محاسباتی حل کنی نباش

----------


## Alireza.arvin

> من که به ترتیبش عادت کردم
> 
> تو ازمون ها هم هیچ وقت وقت عمومی رو به اختصاصی ندید


نمی دونم چرا خیلیا وقت عمومی رو به اختصاصی میدن ولی واسه من حدود 5 دقیقه از وقت اختصاصی میره واسه عمومی !  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Forgotten

دوستان عزیز هیچ قطعیتی وجود نداره و هر کسی بنا به علاقش میتونه ترتیب دفترچه رو عوض کنه و فکر نکنید با اینکار رتبه برتر میشید یا رتبه ی برتر بودن از دستتون میره همه چی به تسلط خودتون بستگی داره و اما مدرک 

سخنان کاظم قلم چی در جلسه نفرات برتر آزمون 8 خرداد

توی این جلسه رتبه های تک رقمی کشور بعضیاشون صحبت کردن و اکثرا برحسب ترتیب بوده اما یکی از پسرا میگفت برحسب ترتیب خودم (برخلاف ترتیب دفترچه ) رفتم جلو 
فایل صوتیشو دانلود کنید و گوش بدید

----------


## Dr.bahtiyar

به ترتیب.
فیزیک
ریاضی 
شیمی
زیست

----------


## Anis.Es

میگن ترتیب دفترچه سوالات روانشناسی شدست :Yahoo (110): 

من خودم  ب این صورت
ریاضی
زیست
شیمی
فیزیک

----------


## bbehzad

> میگن ترتیب دفترچه سوالات روانشناسی شدست
> 
> من خودم از ب این صورت
> ریاضی
> زیست
> شیمی
> فیزیک


این خوبه.

----------


## piterpen

نزدیک کنکوریم این تاپیک اپ شه بد نیس.
upppppppppp

----------


## Dr.Goodarzi

من هنوزم تو فکر هستم از کجا باید شروع کنم؟/ 

اینا رو امتحان کردم تو ازمونا:

اولویت به ترتیب دفترچه/ ولی اخرش شیمی حالمو میگرفت (وقت رسیدن به شیمی خسته بودم)
اولویت به ترتیب علاقه
اولویت به ترتیب ضریب
اولویت به ترتیب سختی برای من

نتیجه: طبق اولویت دفترچه نتایج واسم بهتر بود.

فقط با یه روش میشه به نتیجه رسید که از تجربیات دیگران هم استفاده بکنیم پس تجربیات خودتونو به اشتراگ بذارین ببینیم تو کدوم اولویت نتایج میانگین بهتر بوده مچکرم

----------


## mehrdadlord

شدیدا up

----------


## Dr.med96

> شدیدا up


سنجش دیروز چه ترازی بت داد؟

----------


## Saturn8

Up!!!

----------


## Mt_7777

به نظر من این مسئله خیلی شخصیه و برای فرد به فرد فرق میکنه
من خودم عمومی ها رو این طور زدم :
عربی دینی زبان ادبیات
اختصاصی ها رو هم به ترتیب زدم
در مورد علتش هم برای عمومی ها توی تاپیک تجربیاتم توضیح دادم 
اختصاصی ها رو هم چندین بار روش های مختلفو امتحان کردم 
مثلا اول زیست و شیمی جواب بدم
برای من جواب نمیداد و بدتر میشد
نمیدونم چرا؟
شاید با ریاضی مخم گرم میشد :Yahoo (4): 
ولی یه بار شنیدم میگفتن ترتیب دفترچه روانشناسی شدس
در کل به نظر من تو اختصاصی ها بهترین ترتیب همون ترتیب دفترچس 
به نظر من خیلی اشتباهه دو تا درس محاسباتی بیفته پشت سر هم

----------


## Neo.Healer

من اینجوریم
زیست
نصف ریاضی
شیمی
نصف باقی ریاضی
فیزیک

پارسال چون روی ریاضی بیشتر از فیزیک سرمایه گذاری کرده بودم همچین بود...اون نصف اول ریاضی تستای اول و اسونشه چون شیمی وقت زیادی از من میگیره بخاطر اینکه هدفم درصد بالاس چون یکمم خیالم راحت بشه قبلش نصف ریاضی میزنم

----------


## Neo.Healer

عمومی همیشه به ترتیب جواب دادم روش دیگه امتحان نکردم

----------


## mbt.danial

بترتیب خود دفترچه
منتهی با تکنیک زمان های نقصانی

----------


## maryam23

هر چند استارتر الان دانشجو ولی برای بقیه میگم مهم نیست چه درسی رو اول جواب بدی مهم اینه که برای حل سوالات آخرین درسی که میخوای جواب بدی ذهنت خسته نباشه که اینم با یه تیک دو تیک زدن سوالات هر درس امکان پذیر یعنی یه بخشی از سوالات هر درس و بزاری آخر سر

----------


## ali121

از نظر  من هیچ ترتیبی بهتر از ترتیب خود دفترچه نیست هر گونه تغیر در ترتیب به شدت به ضرر بههم زننده تموم میشه
هم تجربه کردم هم دیدم که میگم

----------


## Saturn8

> از نظر  من هیچ ترتیبی بهتر از ترتیب خود دفترچه نیست هر گونه تغیر در ترتیب به شدت به ضرر بههم زننده تموم میشه
> هم تجربه کردم هم دیدم که میگم


درمورددروس عمومی تقریبا باهات موافقم منتهادوردوم هم باید وجودداشته باشه درمورد دروس اختصاصی باید جای فیزیک وشیمی عوض بشه من خودم این کارو توی قلم چی انجام میدم ونتیجش هم خوبه!

----------

